
I'm an Ex-XM subscriber: Thanks, iPhone 3gs - Shakescode
http://technologizer.com/
======
paulsingh
I wrapped up a ~1,700 mile roadtrip just last night and used my first-gen
iPhone to listen to Pandora/NPR along the way.

------
goalieref
I've been considering this for a while. I may end up keeping the online
version though, just for the NHL channel since there really isn't a substitute
station for that right now.

------
Torn
here's a more future-proof link to the article

<http://technologizer.com/2009/07/06/im-an-ex-xm-subscriber/>

